# Danger: Green or REd LED strip lights on side of boats



## FluidDynamic (Sep 3, 2016)

Last summer a friend of mine and I decided to leave Perdido Pass on a quick night time fishing trip. Seas were calm and the trip was okay until a storm came in on us fast. We decided to head back while the seas continued to build to a solid 6 foot. Once we got within a mile of Perdido pass, we noticed we could not see the navigation lights. Both were not working apparently. We continued slowly toward the pass while looking at our navigation when finally a green light appeared. We thought maybe just the red navigation light was out, so we continued towards the pass with the green light on our left. All of the sudden, the jetties were right in front of us. We barely missed them as we slammed the boat in reverse. When we finally got in the pass, we saw a pontoon boat with green led strip lights on the side anchored on the other side of the jetties. I was so mad, these lights could have killed us. Should these lights be banned on the outside of boats?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

good information. was gonna install green leds on my boat this week. but think I will go to blue instead


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No you should have an accurate chart plotter. Plus know where you are at all times. Zoom the chart plotter out or in to determine where you are before relying on a fathom light. Plot a course in daytime and save it for returning at night or in fog. Glad you made it in safe. Not the pontoon boats fault.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

sealark said:


> No you should have an accurate chart plotter. Plus know where you are at all times. Zoom the chart plotter out or in to determine where you are before relying on a fathom light. Plot a course in daytime and save it for returning at night or in fog. Glad you made it in safe. Not the pontoon boats fault.


I agree I also have a few points marked in my GPS of East and west points of the pass


----------



## FluidDynamic (Sep 3, 2016)

Good Point. I still think these lights could confuse the inexperienced night time boaters.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FluidDynamic said:


> Good Point. I still think these lights could confuse the inexperienced night time boaters.


Inexperienced and night time shouldn't ever go together. If you don't have a radar and/or tons of experience on the water at night you have no business out there.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I used to do alot of sailing on my 26ft Columbia at night. I actually preferred night time sailing. I never had a chart plotter or any of those fancy gadgets to get me where I needed to go. I used a compass and charts. I also carried a very bright hand held spotlight and kept it in the cockpit within easy reach so I could grab it if I needed it. Used it quite a bit navigating some of the trickier areas at night to light up markers. I personally think one of those lights should be on every boat even if you do not plan on being out at night cause you never know if you might be delayed and have to come in after dark. A bright spot light would have lit up that boat and you would know where you were. You should always be prepared for anything that may happen, and if the electronics fail then a good spot light could be the difference in making it in safely or crashing into the jetty....... Just my two cents worth..

The creepiest feeling I ever had sailing when I could not see was crossing the Chesapeake coming under the Bay Bridge heading for the Choptank river in fog so thick I could hardly even see the bow of the boat. That was a weird day.. going slow, watching and listening closely, was a bit un-nerving to say the least. Kept wondering if I was going to see one of those big cargo ships bearing down on me out of the fog.. LOL Fog finally cleared up about the time I made it to Tilghman Island.

I had an old timer one time tell me that the only way to get experience was to do it. He said if I wanted to learn how to handle the boat in a storm then I needed to sail it in a storm. One day I was listening to the weather report and there was a pretty decent storm moving in so I untied from the dock and went sailing. Rain coming down in sheets, wind blowing, thunder and lightening.. was a bit scary at first but did not take me long to figure out how the boat, and me for that matter, would handle a storm.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

You are the master of the vessel and the only absolute are your skills, and they prevented disaster. Good seamanship outweighs the "ought to be a law attitude".


----------



## NoSlack (Sep 25, 2014)

More than one ship of experienced mariners has run aground thinking they were lined up in the channel. OP was smart not to trust any one indicator of his position.

As far as the lights on the pontoon, in this case there is a rule.

Rules of the Road, Part C - Lights and Shapes, Rule 20

(a) Rules in this Part shall be complied with in all weathers.
(b) The Rules concerning lights shall be complied with from sunset to sunrise, and during such times *no other lights shall be exhibited*, except as *cannot be mistaken* for the lights specified in these Rules ...


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

learn from your experience. have a home port to sea bouy course plotted in your electronics which safely take you down the middle of the channels, and adjust your course only after you have paused long enough to assess what the winds, tide and swell direction could do to throw you off your plotted course. you are responsible for your vessel. night time can be scarey, but fog is even worse if you are not prepared.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

grumpy old man said:


> learn from your experience. have a home port to sea bouy course plotted in your electronics which safely take you down the middle of the channels, and adjust your course only after you have paused long enough to assess what the winds, tide and swell direction could do to throw you off your plotted course. you are responsible for your vessel. night time can be scarey, but fog is even worse if you are not prepared.


And be able to sail it, in the dark, without electronics. Piloting a vessel is a huge responsibility. Be able to do it, or don't do it. Electronics fail, so have a fall back plan.


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

amen to what flapping said. even if your electronics are working, you may not have time to look at them. if you have passengers, they can get pretty nervous, so give them each a particular task. at least it will help keep them calm. nothing worse than shooting the gap with hysterical passengers on board. been there.


----------



## FluidDynamic (Sep 3, 2016)

All great reply's to the post. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

*strip led's - reply to old post*

Yes...I have them on my small bay/river boat. On the correct sides. And yes, I checked CG regs BEFORE and they are perfectly legal. Yes, the night can get very unfamiliar very fast. My small boat is never in open water (gulf) so no prob there. Of course my stern white/pole light is on at night as well.... I agree (of course) that WE are responsible for getting our craft to and fro, my responsibility to know where I am at. Don't be hard on yourself tho....just be careful and remain teachable (I TG at 64 yo I remain teachable  ) .


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

With no red hug the left, and go slow.

Jim


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

Lots of great info on here. I just put strips on my rig a couple weeks ago and i kinda feel safer with them on.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

sweet looking rig  I too feel safe, and believe I get more safety lighting on my small river/bay boat with these lights. They can be seen from a lot farther and clearer than the previous standard smaller lights. I do believe the new 22ft starcraft will see these installed pronta as well, I like them so much  Stay salty...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Know the pass your exiting and entering. 
If you are offshore and enter say for example perdido pass , you will probably hit the jetties unless you already know that your gps will lead you straight into the rocs in the center of the pass.
Entering a pass after dark is extremely dangerous. 
Know your waters


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

tytytytytyt !!! Great feedback and info. TY again


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

and ty for the gps info and mid pass. This is why I participate on this forum. The shared knowledge and experience


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

This is a prime example of knowing the waters you travel after dark. This is the jettie in the middle of perdido pass summer 2016


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Very sobering and great info Chapman...TY !!!! I know santa rosa sound from pensacola to hurlburt at night pretty well. Is Pensacola Pass and Perdido the same one ? At any rate....many DAY trips thru Pensacola pass before I do the night time. Until I feel VERY familiar with the pass. TY again


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

No, Perdido Pass is in Alabama well west of Pensacola Pass.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

What I thought...but the message is the same...KNOW your water !! Pensacola is the farthest I will ever go, just to get out in Gulf and cruise between Pensacola and Navarre (my home) . TY Grouper ! stay salty my friend 
Strike the black !!!!! The Ann Bonney headed out !!!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

*boats*



softbutchharley said:


> What I thought...but the message is the same...KNOW your water !! Pensacola is the farthest I will ever go, just to get out in Gulf and cruise between Pensacola and Navarre (my home) . TY Grouper ! stay salty my friend
> Strike the black !!!!! The Ann Bonney headed out !!!


Interesting name "Anne Bonney". Images come to mind of a small pirate vessel suited for a lovely lass.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

You know her story ? lol !!!! Or I should say "their" story  I fear this is headed to another area of the board !!!! hahaha Stay salty and ty again to all who provided feedback.


----------

